# leaves turning yellow and not growing??



## Charlie1 (Mar 9, 2006)

the only 2 leaves on the one plant are starting to turn yellow. It has been at the same length and has not many any signs of growing in about 2 weeks. Is there anything that can be done before it dies.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

what kind of lights are you using,whats your ph,soil or hydroponics
do you have a pic


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

Took the liberty of moving this over to our nursery section.

here are some questions that will help us help you


1. Soil or Hydro?
2. If hydro what type bubble, ebb and flo, etc.?
3. ferts/nutes used? Soil mix?
4. Lighting: Florous, HPS, MH, or mix? wattages?
5. PH if known?
6. What stage of growth?
7. Relative humidity and temp of area if known?
8. Grow area size and ventilation?


----------



## Charlie1 (Mar 9, 2006)

1. miracle grow soil and nutes
2. flourescent lights
3. about a month so far
4. closet about 77-80 degrees
5. 3 fans pretty well ventillated could use more but in a pretty large closet


----------



## Mutt (Mar 9, 2006)

Is it the leaves at the top of the plantor lower part? Are the leaves curling If so up or down. A Pic would help though.


----------



## Charlie1 (Mar 9, 2006)

There is only one set of leaves so far it has just stopped at that point. the leaves are curling down at the moment...and as far as the pic goes I am working on it. I will have it up as soon as i can.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 9, 2006)

you may have a nute lock,or over fertilizing,i dont think the the ph is to high or low,it kidda bothers me that you only have one set of leaves.does the plant look deformed,what ferts are you using and how many days apart are you using it


----------



## Mutt (Mar 10, 2006)

Always check PH first. no matter what. but if the leaves are curling down and quit growing. your using miracle grow too. I would say overfert too. but still check the PH. but you may be heading down to the bathtub and flushing the soil.

flush:
for every gallon of container size. slowly rinse 2-3 gallons throught it. this will clean out the fertilizer so the plant won't die. Its messy and takes a while. you want the water coming out clear.
Also for soil growers flush 2-3 weeks before harvest. keeps the smoke from getting harsh. (esp. miracle grow).


----------



## Hick (Mar 11, 2006)

MG is infamous for altering PH.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 11, 2006)

I've asked and asked the makers of Miricle Grow to put "NOT FOR USE IN GROWING MARIJUANA" on the package, but it must be gettin lost in the mail.


----------



## Charlie1 (Mar 11, 2006)

One of my plants has like 8 leaves on it but the one that I was saying isint growing, I put soil all the way up the first set of leaves almost and now it is growing again. I also have one sprouting that is coming in real fast. Should I just stay away from the miracle grow soil I have right now completely?


----------



## Hick (Mar 12, 2006)

Charlie..there are people that have accomplished pretty descent grows with MG. But they invariably encounter problems somewhere along the line. I along with the majority of experienced growers, _do NOT_ recommend it. In mosts opinion, it is "the bottom of the barrel" for selection of soils. 
  In my experience, even the "Store brand", bargain brands(with no added fertilizers, moisture control.ect) are prefferable to MG. They may require some ammending with perlite and or vermiculite to lighten them up, and a PH check is always in order.


----------



## Swordfreak (Mar 18, 2006)

I started my plants about 10 days ago, under a 600w HPS, in a propagator with a fan keeping the environment around the propagator cool as the temp was getting too high at first, after getting advise from esoteric hydroponics they first told me to have the fan blowing directly onto the propagator but that caused the humidity to drop from 90 to 30 RH overnight and this stressed out the plants big time, out of the nine that germinated 6 have survived that terrible mistake but are starting to get better, the seeds are oasis from dutch passion by the way, the seedlings have 3 sets of leaves and starting there fourth (good leaves that is) all except for one seedling which is only 2 inches compared to the rest that are 4 inches, the edge of the leaves have turned yellow and are starting to curl under, on a few of the healthier plants they are showing signs of this too, can anyone help it will be much appreciated. I got ph and cf meters too, and a min max hygrometer and thermometer. Ph at 5.5 and cf at 12.
Cheers


----------

